# The Bracelet That Turns Your Arm Into A Touch Screen



## SeaBreeze (Dec 14, 2014)

New bracelet that can turn your arm into a touch screen...




> From Apple’s forthcoming smartwatch to the Fitbit, there is fierce competition to get consumers hooked on wearable devices.And soon there will be a bracelet that turns your skin into a touchscreen using a tiny built-in projector.
> Wearers of the of the Cicret bracelet will be able to check an email or watch a film that’s projected onto their forearm, and control the picture by using their skin like a touchscreen.
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencet...s-emails-videos-games-skin.html#ixzz3Lvhx14OG


----------



## ClassicRockr (Dec 14, 2014)

Just another electronic "thing" to get some of old/older folks upset over the new generation stuff. Just add it to the other electronic gadgets that some say will take people away from being physically sociable! Instead of checking their iPhone, they will be checking their arm. 

Might get one! LOL


----------



## avrp (Dec 15, 2014)

ok, now this is getting a bit weird!


----------

